# Confidence Advice



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Do your best to relax.
Since he will be riding with you he can let you know what to do should she get nervous.
Every successfull ride will increase your confidence.
And, do your best to relax.
Have a nice ride!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You can screw up your courage, but honestly I wouldn't have bought this mare. I wouldn't _want_ to ride this horse. I don't buy horses that buck and rear, and I've owned since 1985, and trained over 30 horses in that time. I would suggest that you consider selling her and start the long search for a better mount. EVEN Clinton Anderson, in a recent program, had doubts that one of his clinic participants who was dragged by HIS horse, would be able to ride his gelding by the end of the week. You fears about riding this horse are VERY REAL. Your mind is telling you that you can be broken by an animal that is 10x your weight.
Good luck, but don't beat yourself up about having a confidence issue.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Corporal said:


> You can screw up your courage, but honestly I wouldn't have bought this mare. I wouldn't _want_ to ride this horse. I don't buy horses that buck and rear, and I've owned since 1985, and trained over 30 horses in that time. I would suggest that you consider selling her and start the long search for a better mount. EVEN Clinton Anderson, in a recent program, had doubts that one of his clinic participants who was dragged by HIS horse, would be able to ride his gelding by the end of the week. You fears about riding this horse are VERY REAL. Your mind is telling you that you can be broken by an animal that is 10x your weight.
> Good luck, but don't beat yourself up about having a confidence issue.


 
She did not buck or rear when I got her. I took her on a month trial and not one single hint of bucking or rearing. I got bad advice on a saddle that didn't fit her. Caused her pain, had to be taken out of work (she started just kicking out). Once her back was better, we got back on her and she continued with the bucking and pulled a few rears. Started from the ground up with her, ground drove her, did everything imaginable to correct her issue. Her voice commands and ground manners were GREAT but any time she had weight on her back she would misbehave. Sent her to this trainer and he has not had an issue since she has been there. 

Thank you for the advice. It's hard to come to terms with selling her because for the first 3 months I had her she was a dream to ride with a puppy dog personality. This is her "last chance," and the thought has crossed my mind about selling her. I just don't want to be "causing" the issue when I ride tonight. 

For the record, I wouldn't have bought a horse if she bucked or reared, either. Thank you for your response!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

How did the ride go?


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

We actually had an awesome ride! He showed me how to keep her under control (all voice commands). We worked her in the arena first and she's not really fond of it. She'll do it but it's not her preference because she gets bored. We went on a trail ride after and she was such a different horse out on the trails. She was so happy and willing. We even loped and ran on the trails with no issues!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodstock77 (Jun 29, 2013)

This is awesome to see that she did well, my horse is great on ground and under saddle but I still get so nervouse and scared and worried. He has never once pinned his ears since I've had him for about 6 months and when I am on him he never shows signs of aggression or anything like that he just stops and wants to be done so that is my problem


----------

